# Problème pour graver



## latoof33 (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
il y 3 semaine j'ai amener mon macbook en réparation car mon lecteur graveur CD DVD recracher les cd à chaque insertion.
depuis que je lai récupérer je peu lire les dvd tout marche normale.
Sauf lorsque je veux graver un cd ( CD-R verbatim extra protection ) le lecteur fait tourner le cd  à fond dès le debut et ça fait un bruit horrible. du coup au bout de 30 s  le cd s'arrête et une fenêtre me dit qu'il n'a pas pu graver à cause de l'erreur OX 8002006E. Je grave avec I tunes et j'ai même essayer avec liquidCD et il s'est passer la même chose.

j'ai fait quelque forum mais je n'ai rien trouver de concluant.
Qu'est ce que je doit faire ? le ramener? 
merci


----------

